# Amazon Video Direct Service



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

www.theverge.com/2016/5/10/11648158/amazon-video-direct-service



> Amazon is launching its new Amazon Video Direct service today to let video creators share any content and receive a cut of the revenue. Amazon is offering a variety of ways for creators to earn money, including royalties through streaming by Prime members, and revenue sharing through rentals, purchases, subscriptions, and ad impressions. Amazon appears to be moving towards a more user-generated model, and Amazon members will be able to stream certain videos free of charge as a result.


Most articles are calling it a competitor to YouTube.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmmm ... streaming options just keep coming


----------

